
Apple paid Nokia $2B as part of a patent lawsuit settlement - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/28/apple-paid-nokia-2-billion-as-part-of-a-patent-lawsuit-settlement
======
josaka
I wonder what this is on a per-device basis. The article states "this was non-
recurring catch-up" payment, and that the suits were filed about six months
before settling. Assuming license fees are driven by iphone sales, and Apple
paid one year's back payments for approx. 200 million iphones, Apple appears
to be paying around $10 per iphone to Nokia.

------
bobsam
Nokia also had a number of proxy lawsuits against apple. Does anyone know if
they were included in this settlement?

------
mmanfrin
Nokia-Nokia or Microsoft-Nokia?

------
patkai
I only bought the WiThings thermometer so far, but it's a beautiful product,
and funnily Apple seems to be the most natural acquirer for it.

Also, AFAIK Nokia is a brand nowadays, not a company, so it would be more
exact to talk about "the owner of the Nokia brand", no?

~~~
pkd
Nokia is still a company. They sold only their mobility business to Microsoft.
They are big players in telecommunication hardware. Rajiv Suri is the CEO.

~~~
patkai
True, I remember reading something complicated about this, but I just looked
up the Finnish records:
[https://www.finder.fi/Televiestint%C3%A4laitteita+ja+palvelu...](https://www.finder.fi/Televiestint%C3%A4laitteita+ja+palveluja/Nokia+Oyj/Espoo/yhteystiedot/159843)

Funny thing is that Nokia was established in 1896!

~~~
mattl
Just a couple years after Nintendo in 1889.

